# Primitive face paint



## wilber85 (Oct 13, 2011)

I am a big fan of face paint when bow hunting to cover my pale white mug.  Anything I can do primitive, I prefer to.

Any good tips on things I can find in the woods to make face paint out of?  Blacks, browns, or greys such as the Natives may have worn?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 13, 2011)

Wood charcoal ground into a powder and mixed with oil, will give you a dark smudge.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Oct 14, 2011)

Like Nic said charcoal for black and clay will give you brown/reddish-brown.


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 16, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Wood charcoal ground into a powder and mixed with oil, will give you a dark smudge.



what kind of oil Nick.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 16, 2011)

Interesting thread topic. I found this info by snooping around.
I guess it should also be noted that some of the materials for creating a color are going to leave a stain and are not as readily removed at the end of the day as OTC face paint.


http://www.ethnicpaintings.com/popular-painting-styles/native-american-face-paint.html
*Significance of the Colors *

Colors  in Native American culture have special significance. Red is a violent  color; it is the color of war. Strangely enough black, which is  considered to be an inauspicious colors in most cultures, is the color  of ‘living’, worn on the face during war preparations. White predictably  is the color of peace. The color green when worn under the eyes is  believed to empower the wearer with a night vision. Yellow is the most  inauspicious color, it is the color of death, and is worn only when a  person is in mourning.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 16, 2011)

Razor Blade said:


> what kind of oil Nick.





Scott, bear oil was most often used, especially in the east. Chwhawknapper painted up my son last year at the Frontier Festival with this mix. If I can find a picture, I`ll put it up.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 16, 2011)

Here ya go. This is about as primitive as it gets.


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Oct 16, 2011)

Burnt cork will do the same.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Oct 19, 2011)

Pokeberry works well....


----------



## Lorren68 (Oct 19, 2011)

Reading this post got me to thinking (now that is scary) I work for a brick making company and we have different color clays for making brick.  My thought was that I could take different colored clays and dry them in the oven, crush into a fine powder then mix with vegetable oil (I dont have any bear oil) I think I could get grey, red, and tan. I could then use the wood ash for black.   Does anyone have any idea how I could make green?


----------



## Al33 (Oct 19, 2011)

Lorren68 said:


> Reading this post got me to thinking (now that is scary) I work for a brick making company and we have different color clays for making brick.  My thought was that I could take different colored clays and dry them in the oven, crush into a fine powder then mix with vegetable oil (I dont have any bear oil) I think I could get grey, red, and tan. I could then use the wood ash for black.   Does anyone have any idea how I could make green?



Yellow mixed with blue makes green but I have never seen blue bricks.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 19, 2011)

For fun, research how the Plains Indians made blue face paint.


----------



## Lorren68 (Oct 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> For fun, research how the Plains Indians made blue face paint.



Before i research I am going to guess they used dung.


----------



## Lorren68 (Oct 19, 2011)

I did a little research and green was made from moss and other plants


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 19, 2011)

Lorren68 said:


> Before i research I am going to guess they used dung.





Yep. From ducks.


----------



## chehawknapper (Oct 20, 2011)

Mistletoe will give you a nice light green.


----------



## Bow Only (Oct 23, 2011)

My Dad and I were looking for points in the rain one time and found a small ocre rock that you could tell had been worn on each side.  He rubbed it good and wiped it on my face.  It was red with a yellow tint.  No doubt that is what it was used for.


----------

